# Glove box striker



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

I know this may sound like a stupid question but here goes. I recently purchased the correct glove box latch and locking cylinder for my 69 custom s . The old one was long gone and was rigged with a screw. Anyway when I went to install it the latch goes past the striker so the door stays open about an inch. Possibly wrong striker??? Can anyone post a pic of their striker on a 68 or 69? I looked and there is only one way the striker goes on with no adjustment.


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

I am attaching a pic of mine.


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

*Problem solved*

I found a pic online while researching how to remove the dash to install my new indash tach and turns out I had the correct striker just had to bend it back so the latch would catch and hold the door shut in the closed position. Went to install new lock tumbler purchased from ames and went in smoothly but will not unlock now. Gonna worry bout that later and proceed to removing dash and installing tach and replacing bulbs in gauge cluster. Hope it goes as smooth as bears description says it will in an old thread he posted from a couple years ago.


----------

